
Personality and Change Inflamed Mozilla Crisis - cpeterso
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/04/05/technology/personality-and-change-inflamed-crisis-at-mozilla.html
======
intslack
The left-wing anti-liberalism streak that's fueled this crisis is apalling to
me personally. And those who were so insistent on burning Eich, the heretic,
because he wouldn't recant will hopefully regret their actions once it happens
to someone, for example, who donates to Planned Parenthood and is pressured to
resign by a bunch of conservatives.

If you would have been outraged if he was pressured to resign for having the
opposite opinion but think what happened is somehow appropriate: you are a
bigot.

I wish him the best of luck, some good rest to think things over, and know
that (despite his opinion otherwise) _we are worse off_ when there's a Mozilla
without Eich.

~~~
nknighthb
You're kidding, right? Liberals get fired by their conservative employers for
their views all the time. It's nice to see it work the other way for once.

Everyone with the "what if it were the other way around" argument is
completely out of touch. Our side has been dealing with it _all along_. Sucks
to see it thrown back at you, doesn't it? Time to eat your own dogfood.

~~~
intslack
>Liberals get fired by their conservative employers for their views all the
time. It's nice to see it work the other way for once.

Where's the evidence? And regardless of whether that's true or not, it's not
right: you're effectively feeding social pressure to keep your beliefs private
out of fear for retribution.

Almost as if you're reinforcing another closet on everyone else.

>Sucks to see it thrown back at you, doesn't it? Time to eat your own dogfood.

Tit for tat bullshit: you are no better than the anti-gay bullies.

I've supported equal marriage rights since high school, for the record, and
lean left-lib.

~~~
nknighthb
> _Where 's the evidence?_

The highest-profile example I can think of off the top of my head is NBC
firing Phil Donahue. But it's normally people without a voice, like my mother,
who don't have anyone leaking memos to prove it for them.

Edit: Oh look, someone who's not afraid to admit it:
[http://www.upi.com/Top_News/US/2013/01/18/2-Obongo-
supporter...](http://www.upi.com/Top_News/US/2013/01/18/2-Obongo-supporters-
fired-in-Utah/UPI-96441358532952/)

> _it 's not right_

Isn't it? Why should I give money to an organization who's going to turn
around and give it to a guy who's going to use it to compare my friends to
child molesters?

> _Almost as if you 're reinforcing another closet on everyone else._

If your views involve enacting your religion into law, then yes, I want them
buried in the closet where they can't harm anyone.

> _Tit for tat bullshit: you are no better than the anti-gay bullies._

I'm not using the power of the state to enforce my views.

~~~
intslack
Phil Donahue is a nice example, I'll concede, but it says more about the
corruption of the MSM than anything.

>Why should I give money to an organization who's going to turn around and
give it to a guy who's going to use it to compare my friends to child
molesters

Where's the evidence that Eich has compared your friends to child molesters?
You have none. Eich reaffirmed his own stance on equality going forward, at
issue is that he just didn't want to recant his support for Prop 8, for which
he donated his own money on his own time.

I'm not going to dignify your bullshit with any further responses just based
on that comment.

~~~
nknighthb
Did you seriously not see the ads his money funded?

If he can't recant his donation, there is _no reason_ to believe his vague
"stance" on equality. Someone who is willing to enact their religion into law
should be even _more_ willing to enforce their religion in private employment.
A promise not to do so rings hollow at best, incredibly hypocritical at worst.

Would it make you feel better if he were tossed for being a hypocrite?

~~~
intslack
Ah yes, he could've spared himself the trouble by just parroting empty words.
The heretic should've just recanted!

>there is no reason to believe his vague "stance" on equality.

There is: no one at Mozilla Co. publically doubted his stance on equality, in
fact you had many coming to his side. It was people at Mozilla Fnd. who've
never interacted with him, were the ones with doubts.

But instead of waiting for Eich, who said "I can only ask for your support to
have the time to “show, not tell”; and in the meantime express my sorrow at
having caused pain,[1]" to actually back up his words with actions, a bunch of
social justice warriors decided that the heretic must burn. I'm not going to
call them equal-marriage rights advocates because they're just acted like a
bunch of bullies who thought he'd somehow "evolve" like our politicking
President did.

It's shameful.

Hello to the person who decided to downvote all of my posts in a dead
discussion, though. You must be so proud. Could've at least replied with a
comment comparing Eich to the KKK or something.

[1] [https://brendaneich.com/2014/03/inclusiveness-at-
mozilla/](https://brendaneich.com/2014/03/inclusiveness-at-mozilla/)

~~~
nknighthb
Two tips:

1) Don't whine about downvotes.

2) You can't downvote comments replying to your own, so the only post I could
(and did) downvote was your first one.

